
EOL: Barracuda's Copy.com will be discontinued on May 1st 2016 - derFunk
https://techlib.barracuda.com/display/COPY/Copy+End-of-Life
======
HendrikR
From their announcement:

We are announcing today that the Copy and CudaDrive services will be
discontinued on May 1, 2016.

Copy and CudaDrive have provided easy-to-use cloud file services and sharing
functionality to millions of users the past 4+ years. However, as our business
focus has shifted, we had to make the difficult decision to discontinue the
Copy and CudaDrive services and allocate those resources elsewhere. For more
information on this decision, please view the blog post from Rod Mathews, our
GM of Storage.

We know this comes as disappointing news to our users, but rest assured that
we will do everything we can to take care of each of you in the manner for
which Barracuda is known. We have created a step by step guide that walks you
through the process of moving your data to a local hard drive or another cloud
storage solution.

If you are on a paid subscription for either Copy or CudaDrive, please keep an
eye out in the coming days for an email with more detailed information on your
options. For additional information, please visit our FAQ page.

Thank you to everyone for your support.

All the best,

The Copy & CudaDrive Team

------
jbverschoor
There goes my 186GB "lifetime" storage

~~~
ratfacemcgee
i got an email a few days ago saying that copy was closing my account due to
inactivity. my lifetime account.

perhaps they tried to close as many accounts as they could to try and keep the
service open?

------
jlgaddis
This page is throwing an error but another submission [0] linking to
Barracuda's blog (which is loading extremely slow itself, as I write this)
provides more information.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013889)

